# Chicken ?



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I know there are some on here that raise chickens, I've seen the discussions before. I've always thought it sounded like fun, and have decided to get a few. Thought it would give me and my two sons something fun to do this year, much to my wife's dismay. We have a few local supply stores thatsell chicks, but don't know a whole lot about them. Are these ones offered at these stores such as tractor supply just the varieyt that are going to be all white? Would really like them to be a little more ornamental. I've looked online but I don't want to buy 25, i was thinking of just getting 3 or 4. Don't really care about the egg part of it, just think it would be neat to have them running around the backyard. If anyone can give a few pointers to a starter I'd appreciate it. Or if you know a better place or method for buying them. I think it would be easier to start with birds a bit older than chicks, but I can't seem to find anywhere to obtain them. Thanks guys.


----------



## rocknut (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi,
I have had "yardbirds" for the past 5 years, and love them. 
The first year I got a few chicks from my son's kindergarten teacher--who incubates eggs every year for a class project. they were cochin bantys, and some of the best chickens I've ever had (very friendly, and really neat looking with their feathered legs and feet)! Alas, they only lasted 2 years before a predator got to them. I think that is the price one pays if you want your birds to "free range" throughout the yard...

Last year I picked up a few chicks at tractor supply. If you're not really going for eggs (or at least large eggs) and want some neat looking birds, pick up some type of feather footed bantam. They lay well, but the eggs (like the hens themselves) are tiny!!!
You're going to have to get a brooder (I always used a large tote) with a light to keep them warm until it gets warm enough outside. If you and the kids handle them a lot, they will become very tame--mine jump up into my lap for treats! 
The kids love them, and it is neat to look out into the yard in the summer and see the chickens roaming around! Beware of neighbour dogs, or any other predators--you might want to keep them fenced in if you live in an area with a lot of raccoons, foxes, skunks, etc. I let mine roam during the day, and make sure they are locked up in the henhouse at night. 

They are also great at keeping tick numbers (and other insect pests) down in the yard.

Check out this forum--everything you want to know plus some about raising backyard chickens!

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/index.php


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank you, yes I set up a large tote to kee pthem in intil they are ready to go outside. Funny thing I actually registered for that site earlier. I ended up with four little ones earlier, the boys picked them out. Bad part is i don't know what kind they are.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Locally, Family Farm & Home has the most variety of pullets (hens) as well as ducks, turkey, geese and straight run heavy (meat) birds. 

Chickens are fun, especially for the kids. They pretty much keep the flea and tick population of the yard in check if allowed to free range. They can be quite hard on the garden though. They love tomatoes, cukes and squash. Toss them an ear of sweet corn and they'll form a frenzy. 

Starting chicks I use a stock tank (big tin looking watering trough) just because that is what I have. A large cardboard box will work too. Put some fine hardwood shavings in the bottom for bedding. Get a medicated crumble food and a heat lamp & red bulb. My chicks are in the shop and they do fine. I place a piece of cardboard over most of the tank to help hold heat in.

Chicks need warmth. Place the bulb 12 inches above bottom of the container and see if they huddle beneath or on the fringe. If on the fringe then it is a bit too warm so raise it. I also elevate the water so they don't fill the base of the waterer full of bedding. This will get much more of an issue as they get older.

I feed the medicated crumbles until it is gone. I have a 50 lb bag and that'll last the 18 new pullets I have now until early summer. After that I'll let them free range and eat grasses and bugs and supplement with course cracked corn. At 6 - 8 weeks I'll move them outside in a pen for the day if it is fairly warm. 

All of my adult chickens free range and receive whole shelled corn as a supplement. In the winter I have to give them some grit since they are in the coop and won't go out in the snow. 

Predators such as weasel, raccoon, owl and hawk are the biggest issue with chickens. I had a hard winter and lost 1/3 of my flock to various critters. 

Of course the chickens need somewhere safe to retreat to at night where you can close them up and they have a roost and nesting boxes. 

In the winter you'll need a heater to set their waterer on lest it should freeze.


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

How are bird dogs around chickens I'd love some but I'm worried my chessy would love them more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

meeee said:


> How are bird dogs around chickens I'd love some but I'm worried my chessy would love them more
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My yellow lab likes to chase mine around a bit but he's never tried to hurt them. He's pretty well behaved and I taught him early on that it isn't OK to "fetch" chickens.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank you so much guys. We ended getting four little hens. Didn't want to start with too many if I don't know what I'm doing. Got them set up in a large rubbermaid tote in the spare bedroom. We got two that are dold colored and two that are black. The guy told me the golden ones were egg layers and the two black ones were watch-dog type? I dont know much about them, so I figured if these make it through the year well we will order some fancier birds offline next spring. I have the medicated starter, in a feeder and a water bottle. Also got the heat lamp with the red bulb. The hot spot is about 95 degrees. When do you usually move them outdoors. Can I set up a cage in the garage before they go outside, what I mean is will they be able to live i nthe garage in a few weeks, or do I have to keep them in the house until the nighta are warmer. Also I have one of them salt box style sheds that I do not use. I would say 6' long by 3' wide by 7' tall. Would that be ok to convert into a coop for them to nest in and spend the nights and winter in? I plan on letting them free roam the yard during the day. Also will the birds fly over my fence and disappear? it's only a 4' chain link? As you can see I'm new and have alot of questions. One last one, how do you set up the inside of a coop? What needs to be done? Thanks alot guys. I really appreciate it.


----------

